# They're back



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Sitting by the pool this afternoon we heard the unmistakeable sound of bee-eaters in the distance. Within a couple of minutes they were circling our house in a celebration of sound and colour. A magical moment


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Sitting by the pool this afternoon we heard the unmistakeable sound of bee-eaters in the distance...A magical moment


Not for the bees I bet!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I love these gorgeous birds. The song is unmistakable and always the first we know of their return.
We havn't got them here yet but when they return they spend several days around here sitting on the electricity cables very close to our house.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We were out birdwatching last week, and there were 7 or 8 flying around and sitting on wires down a track from Acheleia.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Not many magical moments in your life at the moment then?


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

southcoastlady said:


> Not many magical moments in your life at the moment then?


Bit of a strange first post?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

H&S said:


> Bit of a strange first post?


Hmmm My thoughts exactly.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

southcoastlady said:


> Not many magical moments in your life at the moment then?


Welcome to the Forum - Ann?


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> Sitting by the pool this afternoon we heard the unmistakeable sound of bee-eaters in the distance. Within a couple of minutes they were circling our house in a celebration of sound and colour. A magical moment



Thanks MacManiac we had a couple of bee eaters in our garden yesterday and we didn't know what species they were and now you've solved our question. Their colours are beautiful and delightful to watch.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Some pictures I have taken of bee eaters. On the wires by our house and while out in the countryside


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We spotted a couple of Rollers the other day near Ayia Varvara


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another of my favourites Its a shame we don't see more of these colourful birds.
Another one I love to see is the Hoopoe.  They are comical.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I so enjoyed all these photographs; they bring back many happy memories. I can almost hear the cicadas in the background. Thank you for posting!


----------

